# Angie's last day wed or thurs. "Why is nobody interested in Angie? transports



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

URGENT LISTING: Angie, the Beagle Mix! 

From Petra at New Beginnings Rescue

"Why is nobody interested in Angie? We just don't understand... Angie has been at Animal Control much longer than normally allowed and this was only possible because they did not run out of space. Now the hold policy has caught up with her and her time has run out. Her last day on earth is Wednesday and Thursday morning she will be walked into the chamber room and it will be the last thing she'll ever see before she closes her eyes forever. It's breaking our hearts because we got to know this sweet girl. Angie is a Beagle mix and it appears she may have a little Sharpei mixed in because she has the cutest wrinkles and folds down her back. She is playful and good with other dogs but can be a little dominating with some dogs. She is wonderful around children, as you can see by the first picture. She is approximately 1 1/2 years old and is medium sized. Can you change Angie's destiny? "

See Pics of Angie and Urgent Cats. Transports are available to many places.

http://itsrainingcatsdogsglixman.blogspot.com/2010/02/2210-end-of-roadfor-these-dogs-adn-cats.html


----------

